# New Black and Chrome 13x7 with New Tornel Tires



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have some new set 13x7 100 black and chrome rims with brand tires for sale. 

* Rims are OG Wire Wheels.Rims are a little unique. 50 of the spokes are powder coated black and the other 50 spokes are chrome. So when you look at the spokes, they go black/chrome/black/chrome all the way around. The dishes are chrome, but small section on dish is powder coated black. On the black, there is some fine line grey pinstripping i had done.The hubs are chrome as well. These rims are still new, only have about 100 on them. they come with 4 used adapters and 2 right side 2wing chrome knockoffs. Rims have NO cur checks or rash.

* Tires are brand NEW Tornel Classic 155/80r13 skinny white tires. Will throw in 1 more brand new tornel tire so buyer could have a spare.

Total: 4 rims, 4 adapters, 2 knockoffs and 5 tires.

Asking $1000/obo Located in Fresno, CA. Prefer local pickup but i can ship if buyer payes for shipping!

Can contact me me for mor info or pics. (559)250-2475


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

dam nobody wants to buy black spokes no more but before everybody was looking for some


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

UCETAH said:


> dam nobody wants to buy black spokes no more but before everybody was looking for some


Yeah your right bro. I remember qiute a few people looking for some last year.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

UCETAH said:


> dam nobody wants to buy black spokes no more but before everybody was looking for some


Shit i was but ima income tax baller if deez or yours was fo sale then i would have copped a set instead of buying paint


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt.


----------



## Cadi_boss (Jan 27, 2013)

How much? Yu wanna trade for a indash? Txt me 7143193241


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Cadi_boss said:


> How much? Yu wanna trade for a indash? Txt me 7143193241


Sorry bro, rather have the cash


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wanna sale just the five tires


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

chapsss88 said:


> Wanna sale just the five tires



Maybe if price was right and that's to include money for tires, gas and to dismount.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for some really nice rims.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

good luck on sale bro! fools don't even want to buy mines..


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

UCETAH said:


> good luck on sale bro! fools don't even want to buy mines..



Thanks mayn. Just waiting to see if someone wants to try and
Get my clean rims.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Bump


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## 396ttss (Mar 15, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 651222


Pm me


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

396ttss said:


> Pm me


Pm'd


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I can sell just the rims or just the tires if interested. People have ask and yes I will, if price is right.


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

How much for the tires I need them


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

How much for the rim and tires


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## str8upgee (May 10, 2013)

What's ur asking price??


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

str8upgee said:


> What's ur asking price??


Pm sent


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sale pending on just rims.


Tires, adapters and k/o still for sale.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT what up Johnnie :wave:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sup art!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rims back up for sale.....


----------

